# Need help hooking up a Samsung DLP to a Yamaha Home theater system



## chemiami (Feb 12, 2010)

Any suggestion would be appreciated. 

I am trying to get Surround sound out of my Samsung TV. It has an Optical digital out connection and I would like to use the tv as the only input into the HTS. I have a Dish Network HD box and a Playstation 3 plugged into the TV through HDMI ports. The connection works in the sense that sound comes out of the HTS, but it is not surround sound. Even with programs and media that work in surround when I plug the two devices directly.

The Manual for the TV says that when you plug in the Optical cable all you have to do is go to the menu and select if the Digital sound source is PCM or Dolby. But when I go to the menu that option is blanked out. now the only way to input digital HD sound into the TV is the HDMI port. So how do I get digital sorround sound out of this TV?

any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Gonzalo!

If your TV is like most, it will send 5.1 from its optical output only with OTA broadcasts received from its antenna input. No 5.1 from HDMI inputs passes back through the TV’s optical output. 

You have a couple of options:

(1) Send digital audio feeds (optical or coax) from your Dish receiver and Playstation to your HTS.
(2) Send HDMI feeds from your Dish receiver and Playstation to your HTS, then an HDMI output from your HTS to your TV.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## chemiami (Feb 12, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Welcome to the Forum, Gonzalo!
> 
> If your TV is like most, it will send 5.1 from its optical output only with OTA broadcasts received from its antenna input. No 5.1 from HDMI inputs passes back through the TV’s optical output.
> 
> ...


I was afraid of that. 

Thanks for the help, though!


----------

